# Deep Tracks - Pink Floyd - "Dark Side of the Moon" - Choose your favourites...



## Guest (Jul 17, 2018)

*Deep Tracks - Pink Floyd - "Dark Side of the Moon" - Choose your favourites...*

View attachment 105726


This is one of a series of polls in which you will be asked nothing more than to choose your favourite tunes from the album in question.

Please _choose up to five selections_ for this particular poll.

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Pink Floyd - "Dark Side of the Moon" -

"The Dark Side of the Moon is the eighth studio album by Pink Floyd, released on 1 March 1973 by Harvest Records.

Upon its release, The Dark Side of the Moon was a commercial and critical success. It topped the Billboard Top LPs & Tapes chart for a week, and remained on the chart for 741 weeks from 1973 to 1988. Following a change in methodology in 2009, the album re-entered the chart and has since appeared for over 900 weeks."

"With an estimated 45 million copies sold, it is Pink Floyd's most successful album and one of the best-selling worldwide. It produced two singles-"Money" and "Us and Them"-and is often regarded as one of the greatest albums of all time."

"Each side of the album is a continuous piece of music. The five tracks on each side reflect various stages of human life, beginning and ending with a heartbeat, exploring the nature of the human experience, and (according to Waters) "empathy"."

""The Dark Side of the Moon" became one of the best-selling albums of all time and is in the top 25 of a list of best-selling albums in the United States. Although it held the number one spot in the US for only a week, it remained in the Billboard album chart for 741 weeks from 1973 to 1988. The album re-appeared on the Billboard charts with the introduction of the Top Pop Catalog Albums chart in May 1991, and has been a perennial feature since then. In the UK, it is the seventh-best-selling album of all time and the highest selling album never to reach number one."

"Part of the legacy of "The Dark Side of the Moon" is in its influence on modern music, the musicians who have performed cover versions of its songs, and even in modern urban myths.

"Dark Side of the Rainbow" and "Dark Side of Oz" are two names commonly used in reference to rumours (circulated on the Internet since at least 1994) that "The Dark Side of the Moon" was written as a soundtrack for the 1939 film "The Wizard of Oz". Observers playing the film and the album simultaneously have reported apparent synchronicities, such as Dorothy beginning to jog at the lyric "no one told you when to run" during "Time", and Dorothy balancing on a tightrope fence during the line "balanced on the biggest wave" in "Breathe". David Gilmour and Nick Mason have both denied a connection between the two works, and Roger Waters has described the rumours as "amusing". Alan Parsons has stated that the film was not mentioned during production of the album."

""The Dark Side of the Moon" has frequently appeared on rankings of the greatest albums of all-time. In 1987, Rolling Stone listed the record 35th on its "Top 100 Albums of the Last 20 Years", and sixteen years later, in 2003 the album polled in 43rd position on the magazine's list of the "500 Greatest Albums of All Time", and was voted 43rd again on the magazine's 2012 list."

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I got over-excited, because you finally feature an album I love, so I voted them all, except Money (which is decent enough, but not on par with the rest).

OK, five max. I would/should have picked Breathe, Time, Us and them, Brain damage, and Eclipse.

They took it up a nodge further with _Wish you were here_ imo. But DSOTM is easily a top25 album for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2018)

"Speak To Me" -






"Breathe" -






"On the Run" -






"Time" -






"The Great Gig In The Sky" -






"Money" -






"Us and Them" -






"Any Colour You Like" -






"Brain Damage" -






"Eclipse" -


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Favorite tracks:

Breathe
Time
Great Gig
Us and Them

Probably the most overplayed album in history along with 
Boston, and Who's Next, so I rarely ever listen to my copy. But it is a lovely antidote to all of the digital crassness and compression.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Because I could only chose five I was forced to choose Breathe, On the Run, Time, Money, Us and Them. This album is a classic to be sure, it's a work of great art in my estimation. I don't listen to it much nowadays simply because I know it so well, I can practically recite it in my head now. There really isn't a weak moment in the entire album, it's been carefully crafted from start to finish. 

The vinyl album hangs on my wall, along with three other vinyl albums (Led Zeppelin IV, Revolver and A Night at the Opera). 

I remember some years ago on this forum a member posted Dark Side in the current listening thread claiming it to be classical music. We had an interesting debate about this. Perhaps in a hundred years it will be reevaluated and we'll be playing Dark Side along with Shostakovich. While I don't know the answer to that, I do know this album has been taken up by a new generation of young people. Some millenials and even younger are listening to Dark Side. 

It's a remarkable concept album. While each song and transition is good, the whole is far greater than the sum of each of its parts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2018)

A reawakened memory: when I saw them in concert it was a tour that was pre WYWH.
The set list of this fabulous concert is easy to recall still after all these years, consisting as it did of Dark Side of the Moon, three unknown pieces (which were going to be on WYWH) and the encore was Echoes.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Wish I'd been old enough to see them pre-_The Wall_. Taken together _Brain Damage_ and _Eclipse_ is one of the finest ends to an album I can think of.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Went to a Roger Waters plays DSOTM about ten years ago. He had some fine musicians and captured the athmosphere and feel of the album well, visuals and all. It got a bit awkward when he sneaked in some of his new solo material and the audience remained painfully quiet.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

On the run.

Imagine today's rock picking on what's going on in the classical avant garde. And some people in these forums want to tell us that this stuff can't go massive, that noise "is unnatural and babies don't like it 'cause science says so".

I bet that if you put On the run in some of those threads and claim it was composed by, say, Stockhausen, someone will say 'of course, modern classical only looks at itself, that stuff will never go popular, etc.' Granted, it's not the most popular track, but I bet it had quite its millions of listenings.


----------

